# Shampoo/Conditioner



## luvnmymaltese (Dec 14, 2011)

I am looking for suggestions on which shampoos and conditioners you all would recommend, please. Ramsey's hair is quite silky and and I love how he looks when I let his coat grow out long. I had been using Petsilk, PEK conditioner and aroma paws which have worked well. I'm just curious about other great products that are out there. Thanks!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I use Chris Christiansen Spectrum 10 shampoo and Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 conditioner. I love it. It works great and smells superb. You reminded me I have to order more.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I second the Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 - love it! I also use Pure Paws H2O and love that as well.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I absolutely love Pure Paws new silk line- It is awesome!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I never tried Pure Paws but have heard a lot of good things about it here. Think I will try that too. We use a lot of Shampoo and Conditioner with weekly baths and I only have one fluff. :huh:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I use Nature's Specialties. I order it on their website. But I think I will try the Chris Christianson since so many people like it!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

We use baby dog. Wen for dogs. I have some whiting shampoo and conditioner that I can't think of the name of right this minute. I don't use the whiting one a lot because it seems to dry Aces hair out some.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I also use Pure Paws. I love the results. I am currently trying out different lines like H2O, classic, silk etc. trying to find what I like best. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvnmymaltese (Dec 14, 2011)

Can I buy pure paws or CC in a store?


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I like Chris Christensen's Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo, After Bath conditioner, sometimes the White on White (for whitening) and usually throw in a very small amount of PetSilk Creme Conditioner. CC also has Thick on Thick that is good to thicken thin coats.
The smell of CC is great....not too much scent but the PetSilk is very smelly which is hard on my nose, hence, I use a tiny smidgen.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

luvnmymaltese said:


> Can I buy pure paws or CC in a store?


I have never seen them in a store just online. I buy CC directly for the website.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm a CC fan as well but also use pure paws silk.


----------



## luvnmymaltese (Dec 14, 2011)

I am going to try both CC and pure paws. I have 3 dogs, so I can never have enough. Thank you all!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Do you all order CC from Cherrybrook? I can't find CC.com.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Do you all order CC from Cherrybrook? I can't find CC.com.


Here is the CC website: Chris Christensen


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 for the pup pups that have their hair cut, it smells really nice and clean and works great for their coats. For Reese i like Pure Paws H2O, she has a drier coat and it works great on her and it smells soooo good! I just discovered #1 All Systems "Got Hair Action" which is like a Brazilian blowout for humans. It works great for Kelly's coat, she has a ton of hair but she has a fine silk coat that soaks up moisture and humidity and starts shrinking and frizzing, those that saw her at Nationals saw what a mess her coat became. I've only used it once since it's an every 6 week treatment and i maintain weekly with the shampoo and the Botanical conditioner by #1 All Systems, i love the conditioner, it's not too heavy or too light and also smells really good and works beautifully on Kelly's coat. It's so funny, i have 5 malts, all with a different look and different coats.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I found the websites. Thanks. I'm getting PP Silk for penny and CC H2O for Sammie. He's cut shorter and his coat is dry to me. 

Debbie your such a good mommy I don't know how you do it.


----------



## luvnmymaltese (Dec 14, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> I found the websites. Thanks. I'm getting PP Silk for penny and CC H2O for Sammie. He's cut shorter and his coat is dry to me.
> 
> Debbie your such a good mommy I don't know how you do it.



Which site did you go to for both? I want the pure paws silk line, but can't find a site that has CC and Pure Paws Silk.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Bubbles and Beads shampoo with conditioner. I love how it makes her feel.*


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

luvnmymaltese said:


> Which site did you go to for both? I want the pure paws silk line, but can't find a site that has CC and Pure Paws Silk.



I found each brand on two separate home sites. Maybe someone else knows of one that carries both. 

CC: Chris Christensen Systems Official Site
PP: PURE PAWS HOME


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ruff to smooth whitening shampoo and detangler by Happytails B)


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

I use the petco spa works almond milk conditioner or the groomers edge conditioner. I use the shampoos off of petedge.com


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I use to use Pure Paws but tried Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 and am very happy with it. Daisy have very "Cotton Candy" hair matts, static and breaks easy. CC seems to help.


----------



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

You can buy both CC and PP at Show Dog Grooming Supplies, Dog Clippers, E-Z Groom, Chris Christensen

Also has IOD and others...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Does the Chris Christensen thick on thick Shampoo really work??


----------



## Maslen Maltese (Jan 19, 2011)

I use Suave Daily Clarifying and Herbal Essence Color my Happy both diluted on all my dogs for show and maintenance days. And, Pure Paws brightening Shampoo, CC White on White or Bio-Groom tearless whitening shampoo for stains depending on where/what kind of stain it is.

CC Volume shampoo works, but not something I would use because I want the coat to lay flat-not be puffy. I don't want my maltese to look like they have a double coat as the standard calls for a single coat.

Helen
Maslen Maltese


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*cough* I happen to know an on line store (well a brick and mortar as well) that not only sells Pure Paws, but tries very hard to give some tips for various coat types. And also tries very hard to sell the correct product for the correct coat type.


----------



## luvnmymaltese (Dec 14, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> *cough* I happen to know an on line store (well a brick and mortar as well) that not only sells Pure Paws, but tries very hard to give some tips for various coat types. And also tries very hard to sell the correct product for the correct coat type.



LOL. Will check it out.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

My products came. It's bath day, hoping the CC Spectrum 10 helps Sammie's cottony spots mainly on his tail. I will use PP Silk on Penny. At least bath day is a little more exciting for Mommy.......:HistericalSmiley:thanks for all the tips.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I use Chris Christiansen Spectrum 10 shampoo and Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 conditioner. I love it. It works great and smells superb. You reminded me I have to order more.


I also love CC Spectrum 10. I also use when I can find it is Dove Go Fresh in the yellow bottle.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

elly said:


> I also love CC Spectrum 10. I also use when I can find it is Dove Go Fresh in the yellow bottle.


thanks Cathy! 
I liked it a lot too, just bathed Sammie in. his tais is very silky. I am going to try PP on Penny, but still trying to fig out how much shampoo / water (says to useo 8 parts water, 1 part shampoo) is enough for one bath..I hate mixing things.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> thanks Cathy!
> I liked it a lot too, just bathed Sammie in. his tais is very silky. I am going to try PP on Penny, but still trying to fig out how much shampoo / water (says to useo 8 parts water, 1 part shampoo) is enough for one bath..I hate mixing things.


I have not tried PP. I am having success with CC and the Dove.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I ordered CC Spectrum 10 (soft coats) and Pure Paws Silk. I used CC on Sammie and PP on Penny. I LOVE them both but I'd pick CC if I could only have one.


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

When I give Tegan a bath, I fill the tub with a few inches of water and proceed. She tends to lick the water and the shampo around her face. Are these shampoos safe? I've been especially wanting to try a whitening shampoo occasionally, but I have shied away from it.


----------

